# Dorset--Any recommendations?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, we are hopeing to get down to Dorset for a few days just after the coming bank holiday  Can anyone recommend some campsites? No particular prefference, but always nice to have a pub/bar nearby :wink: There will be just the 2 of us. Have looked on the Dorset camping information page on this site and it would be nice if someone can give us more of a choice. 
t.i.a. Nick.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

How about moreton near dorchester - C & CC have site right next to good pub / restaurant, and Moreton Station opposite. CC site the other side of the railway. Both good sites - C & CC open plan field, CC in trees, various levels. 20mins drive or train to weymouth. Dorchester for Shopping :roll: Moreton village is nice, river ford with footpath bridge - good walks. Lawrence of Arabia'a house nearby & his grave in Moreton churchyard.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Dorset*

Had a recent weekend at Merley Court near Wimbourne.(Wimbourne is 20 mins walk away and a lovely old town)
Bar and shop on site. Bar food served. Flat and large spaces. Immaculate loos and showers. Plus outdoor pool for when the weather gets better!
Merley Court


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, there are lots of campsites in dorset, we stayed at one near Wyke Regis (near Weymouth) all signposted, we also stayed in the car park at the Ferrybidge pub for a fiver that is on the road to Portland, there is a large static site next door cant remember what its called, the car park at the pub is almost on chesil beach so nice views, if you want to go into Weymouth then park on the car park opposite B& Q its next to the lake and is huge, I think its called Radipole lake, its about 5 minutes walk into Weymouth from here, there are some sites just as you go to the end of the bay, you can also park overnight for a fee at Durdle Door which is near Lulworth Cove, the views are spectacular, Have a great time, 
ANNE


----------



## 89118 (May 14, 2005)

I pop down to the ferrybridge car park many a weekend , at wyke regis , near weymouth , like you say cant complain for a fiver a night , site next door is the chesil beach holiday park ,as you say its all statics.
My favourite site is redcliffe farm near wareham , quiet site on river side nice walk along the river to wareham , but no pub till you get into wareham which is a nice small market town .
Be carefull if wild camping the authorities ars stamping down on it around swanage , bridport and studland areas.


----------

